# Drivers License



## Basar (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi all, me again.

I checked the other drivers license threads but they are mostly posted by people from EU so I figured I would create a new thread.

Will my American drivers license help me get a Spanish drivers license? I remember one of my German friends in the U.S. being very happy about getting an American DL as he said it cost him 10x less to convert his American DL to a German one than getting a brand spanking new German DL. 

Can I convert my American drivers license to a Spanish one or would it at least help me shorten the process?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Basar said:


> Hi all, me again.
> 
> I checked the other drivers license threads but they are mostly posted by people from EU so I figured I would create a new thread.
> 
> ...


Ive seen this discussed before on forums and the concencus seemed to be that your US licence is not valid in the EU, therefore you will have to take a test in the EU country you are going to. This seemed unbelievable to me, but I have just discovered that a friend who has a licence issued in New Caledonia (A French dependency) has been stopped from driving her company car because the insurers wont insure her now they discovered she has a licence from outside the EU. She has been told she will have to take a UK test to be able to drive again.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, each EU country has slightly different rules regarding non-EU or US licenses. The US licenses come under slightly different rules, due to the fact that driving licenses in the US are issued by the states, not at a national level.

In both Germany and France, there are lists of US states with license reciprocity - meaning that, if the state will allow someone from France or Germany to simply exchange their license for a local license, the same courtesy is extended to those with a license from that state. I think France's list of state is up to 8 or 10 these days. Germany recognizes about a dozen states for license exchange. Otherwise you have to go through the whole driving school and test process.

I checked a while back on the Spanish Consulate website and they say that Spain does not offer license reciprocity with any state or country outside the EU. (EU countries have to offer license reciprocity as part of the EU agreements.) Getting a driving license is considerably more expensive in Europe than in the US, as most countries require you to attend driving school in order to take both the written and driving tests.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Getting a driving license is considerably more expensive in Europe than in the US, as most countries require you to attend driving school in order to take both the written and driving tests.


What's more Spain is considerably centralised. In Madrid the exam centre is in one place for ALL Madrid and all the driving schools TEND to concentrate their activities near there (so you know the routes). It's not a good place to drive either. I recall there being FAR more test centres in the UK when I took my exams (a long time ago). Also the exams are tougher every year. France iirc is a good place to take your test - When we lived in Germany there were special "licence - holidays" available in France. Took a week.


----------



## Basar (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses.

My US DL is issued by Virginia but apparently in Spain that doesn't make any difference. Oh well. About how much does it cost to get a Spanish one? €1,000?

Let me extend my question a bit then, are the procedures & cost the same for automobile and motorcycle licenses? I have both in the U.S. and I may consider just getting a cheap motorcycle as I'll be working in central Madrid (near Banco de Espana).


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

AFAIK you'll need to take TWO exams if you want both. The theoretical bit I guess is the same. 

I understand the bike thing (I have 3) - but bike insurance is generally HIGH COST and very difficult to get even theft cover on anything especially if it's 5 years old.

In Madrid itself use the metro! Faster, cheaper and it cant get stolen! The suburban transport system is good too.

Call the Spanish Embassy though - you never know.


----------



## Basar (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks chris.

Well, I visited Madrid in June for the interviews, so I know the metro network is very good but I am a big fan of outdoor and watersports so I'll need some sort of transportation to travel to mountains, beaches, etc. for the weekends  

How much do you pay for your bike insurance? I have a 2005 BMW R1150rt.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll have to look. I think about €180-€280 depending on horsepower But that was shopping about - I was quoted €450 for the Buell, but got it way cheaper eventually. The Harley was a bit less and the Guzzi is cheaper as it has "Classic" status,

THIRD PARTY LIABILITY ONLY

We pay less for the cars. 

Also be aware ROAD tax is a local tax - you can save A LOT by simply living somewhere different.

Also from experience - Madrid is VERY hot in summer and can be BITTERLY cold in winter. I use the bikes currently to commute - but in winter there's no way I could as the roads are basically ICED over if it rains.


----------

